# Park your LT...deck "up" or "down"?



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Probably no big deal, but I was wondering if all of you dropped the deck down to rest on the floor, or if you pull the deck up to the highest setting to maybe get it in the shed, then leave it that way? 

I was thinking with the cable type system of the Cub 1000 and 1500 series, letting it rest on the floor might be the best idea, but the manual mentions nothing of it. All it says is that the guage wheels are not designed to support the weight of the deck. Thats obviously while underway, as with the deck resting on the floor, it would be about the same as if the deck was off the tractor, sitting on the floor. 

Just curious as to what you guys do, especially 1000 and 1500 series owners?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I keep mine in the #4 position all the time i have only let it down twice in a year. Once to sharpen the blades and just a couple of weeks ago to put my gators on. Everything seems fine.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Probably doesn't make any difference but I leave everything in the full down/relaxed position.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I always let it down. Why? got me. 

Cable? Well cables DO streach. Will it streach enough to cause harm? Got me,I don;t know how the setup works.

Now for the guage wheel issue. Can't suport the weight of the mower deck???  ??? Then what are they there for? Eaven with a floting deck, the wheels are there so if you hit a rough spot, they let the deck roll up and over it. So it can hit a rise, lift the mower deck, roll back down the rise,all at what 5-7mph, but cant support the dead weight of the deck?????


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I raise my deck after I mow and leave it there untill the next time I mow.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i do the same as argee.. i guess i dont think af it...


But i ALWAYS lower it when i have the snow thrower on.. that seems like its too much stress or weight on the front end leaving it up for weeks/days at a time

unfortunatly it usually then freezes to the floor.. so i have to back up to break the frozen blower to floor bond prior to raising it - i dont think the hydraulic lift is strong enough to break the freze


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

When in the shed, I lower the deck and let it rest on the floor. On those rare occasions when it spends the night outside, I raise the deck to lessen the effects of moisture (dew)


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *But i ALWAYS lower it when i have the snow thrower on.. that seems like its too much stress or weight on the front end leaving it up for weeks/days at a time *


John...You leave your mower deck on all winter??

I always lower the blower in the winter to take the weight off the fron axle and tires.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks...Just thought it would be interesting to hear a few opinions. I never thought about it much before now either. I have left it up and let it rest on the floor, and couldn't decide which would be best.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't know how yours works, but I would have to crank the height knob down to get the wheels to touch the ground to remove the weight from the linkage. Mine uses steel link bars to the foot deck lift pedal, so in the long run the height adjuster would probably suffer more wear than the linkage.

Here's another question for you. Parking brake on or off? I lock the brake on to take the tension off the drive belt. But that leaves pressure on the brake assembly. Although if you have shaft drive this might be a moot point? 

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Here's another question for you. Parking brake on or off? I lock the brake on to take the tension off the drive belt. But that leaves pressure on the brake assembly. Although if you have shaft drive this might be a moot point?
> 
> Mark *



Or hydrolic drive. Trust me, my Ingersolls are going NOWERE without power to the hydro system.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *John...You leave your mower deck on all winter??
> 
> I always lower the blower in the winter to take the weight off the fron axle and tires. *


sorry i meant the blower not the deck...


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

we leave ours up always no matter what. We have a white I dont remember model but I think its 18 B&S. Its got the notched type linkage. With the big lever lol 
Ryan


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I leave mine in what ever position it is when I am done mowing.

I don't think it makes any difference anyways.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I raise mine up so it doesn't drag when I pull into the shop. That is where it stays untill I mow again.


----------

